# RVGringo



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Anybody hear how he is doing???


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Trailrunner said:


> Anybody hear how he is doing???


Calling him tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rvgringo update 5/7/12*

For those of you interested, as many are, I spoke with RV today. He is in good spirits and his sense of humor has not abated, in fact he's making it more difficult for all of us, he's listening to a e-book on Mexican History. When he starts posting again, he is adding that knowledge to his quiver.

The docs say he is making progress. He cannot read his computer or much of anything yet, he has macro vision, meaning he can see big things, make out differences and get around the house. Local friends have stopped by to call, even bringing some food along and he enjoys the company, it seems.

As I said, he sounds good and can still use our good wishes and prayers as his recovery progresses. I sent him all of your regards and Lady RVGRINGO does read the posts he gets, so keep sending them. Anyone who knows his email address can write him, but in usual RV fashion, he told me he puts his magnifying glass up against the screen, sees what there and deletes most of it .

Can't seem to keep a good man down.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> For those of you interested, as many are, I spoke with RV today. He is in good spirits and his sense of humor has not abated, in fact he's making it more difficult for all of us, he's listening to a e-book on Mexican History. When he starts posting again, he is adding that knowledge to his quiver.
> 
> The docs say he is making progress. He cannot read his computer or much of anything yet, he has macro vision, meaning he can see big things, make out differences and get around the house. Local friends have stopped by to call, even bringing some food along and he enjoys the company, it seems.
> 
> ...


Such good news! Thanks for calling RV and letting us know how he's doing. I'm looking forward to reading his dissertations on Mexican history when he returns to Expat Forum.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Such good news! Thanks for calling RV and letting us know how he's doing. I'm looking forward to reading his dissertations on Mexican history when he returns to Expat Forum.


Me, too.

And I am so glad that his humor, thirst for knowledge AND discernment (!) continue unabated.

Thank you again, Ms. ******, for reading posts to him.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your concern. Boy, am I bored! Being quite blind is no fun at all, but now I can find the cursor by wiggling it around and can see the top of the computer screen as the gas bubble in my eye decreases in size and my body produces new fluid. There is still a lot of waiting ahead, with blurry vision (it will never be better in the right eye, but there is hope for the left) and I don't know if I'll need glasses later or not. Time will tell, as the eyeball re-shapes, the retina heals and the new lens gets to the correct focal length.
As if that weren't enough, I had a nasty respiratory episode shortly after surgery, making my COPD worse and necessitating the purchase of an oxygen concentrator. So, I'm now tied to a long tube and nasal cannula for much of the day. So much for the "Golden Years".
It is too much work to try to read all of the accumulated posts, so I'll probably mark the forum as 'read' and then try to follow current posts until my vision improves. I promise - no history lessons.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thank you all for your concern. Boy, am I bored! Being quite blind is no fun at all, but now I can find the cursor by wiggling it around and can see the top of the computer screen as the gas bubble in my eye decreases in size and my body produces new fluid. There is still a lot of waiting ahead, with blurry vision (it will never be better in the right eye, but there is hope for the left) and I don't know if I'll need glasses later or not. Time will tell, as the eyeball re-shapes, the retina heals and the new lens gets to the correct focal length.
> As if that weren't enough, I had a nasty respiratory episode shortly after surgery, making my COPD worse and necessitating the purchase of an oxygen concentrator. So, I'm now tied to a long tube and nasal cannula for much of the day. So much for the "Golden Years".
> It is too much work to try to read all of the accumulated posts, so I'll probably mark the forum as 'read' and then try to follow current posts until my vision improves. I promise - no history lessons.


If there are no history lessons, what would we do, curmudgeon?!?!?  You've spend all these weeks learning "stuff" why should you not share, huh? We've missed your acerbic wit and your Solomaic wisdom. Do keep up as much as you can and know that your post has put a smile on a lot of faces. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thank you all for your concern. Boy, am I bored! Being quite blind is no fun at all, but now I can find the cursor by wiggling it around and can see the top of the computer screen as the gas bubble in my eye decreases in size and my body produces new fluid. There is still a lot of waiting ahead, with blurry vision (it will never be better in the right eye, but there is hope for the left) and I don't know if I'll need glasses later or not. Time will tell, as the eyeball re-shapes, the retina heals and the new lens gets to the correct focal length.
> As if that weren't enough, I had a nasty respiratory episode shortly after surgery, making my COPD worse and necessitating the purchase of an oxygen concentrator. So, I'm now tied to a long tube and nasal cannula for much of the day. So much for the "Golden Years".
> It is too much work to try to read all of the accumulated posts, so I'll probably mark the forum as 'read' and then try to follow current posts until my vision improves. I promise - no history lessons.


We love your history lessons! But it's great to have you back, in whatever fashion you can deal with at the moment.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I know people that have given up the forum for a lot less hassle. Thanks for persevering RVG.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to hear from you, RVG. My continued wishes for all the best in your recovery.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish you all the best. You've helped me a great deal when choosing to move here and during my stay. Thank you.


----------

